# Question about RF Power 300



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

As a lot of you know, I picked up several amps this weekend.... I went for the PPI amps but picked up a bunch of RF amps also.... anyway, I got a RF Power 300 that has been molested--- the shroud has been painted at least twice--metallic green and then purple-- can see the green overspray ...now I haven't opened a Power 300 before and didn't find one on AmpGuts so here it is.... my question is-- Are all the Power 300's circuit boards the same, meaning are some on Green circuit boards and some on the type of old school boards that this one is...??... obviously this amp has been worked on before... thanx in advance... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Someone knows... please...!!!


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I think they are normally green. You may have an early model there. I am away from home for a week but when I get back I can crack mine open to comparing if you like. 


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Now that you guys mention it, I'm not sure I've ever peeked at my Power 300. I'll open it up and take some pics


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I think the ones I've seen have been green also...


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

That would be great if y'all could look... thanx


----------



## BrianAbington (Jul 27, 2012)

Is this the old BBQ grill/pill/DSM style if so all of mine were green. I think some of the really old ones were a gross tan color


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

No it's the Power 300 with a fan shroud from the early-mid '80's....


----------



## BrianAbington (Jul 27, 2012)

dang, thats to old for me to know.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Doc, I finally got a chance to pop the fuse panel off the bottom of my 300 and it's the same color CB as yours...Sorry, I was too lazy to open it up to show the entire board :smash: <_That's the Fosgate "Whack an Amp" Guy_


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Pics of my RF Power 300


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

My c.1993 RF Power 300 w/green CB...


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ Although my 300 has the newer RF logo, it originally had the "Dracula" one (before it was re-finished and screened), which was used up until the late 80's. Unfortunately, we didn't have the print file for the old logo and it was gonna cost too much to have it redone. I actually prefer the old logo, think it looks cooler.

Here's the one I'm referring to:


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

^^ I always think of all the great 80's hair bands when I see that logo :rockon:


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanx for the post BigD...


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Just poped the access plate on mine and it is also a green board.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a better question for all, what are your x over chips marked? Mine are 100 & 100.


----------



## david795 (Apr 8, 2012)

Would you guys mind posting pics of the transistors on both sides? I bought one that has been bastardized!


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

No problem, give me a couple of days.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

david in germany said:


> No problem, give me a couple of days.


I'll get back to you soon, Bro


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I think mine is still apart....i will also check and post back


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Here are some pics of the front... as you can see getting to the back isn't an easy task... post a few pics of yours and I'll try to help out.... for the low low price of a thanks--- lol


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

@David795 I've posted theses pics of the front of the CB, I also have a later model green board power 300 I can use for your investigation. I'm sure Doc ProMos or BigD will be of more value to you than I can be, but that said I'm very willing to help out


----------



## david795 (Apr 8, 2012)

This is mine.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

david795 said:


> This is mine.


looks like you have a power 300 NO longer MOSFET as in someone has certainly removed some parts


----------



## david795 (Apr 8, 2012)

I removed the parts. The plan was/is to replace all the capacitors and defective transistors. I was hoping that someone had a picture of it in factory condition.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I can but tell me exactly what you need to see... is it the transistors and resistors or close up shots, or part numbers... ??.. Keith


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I have the photos from Perry Babin's Amplifier Repair tutorial. I'll pm you a link to download them!


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I've read it and have it, but thanx... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll take the board out and post pics mañana ...


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Got the board out today and got it cleaned up... I'll get the pics up Friday evening...


----------

